# My Power Supply burnt and smoked but computer is still working



## sarmad811pk (Apr 19, 2007)

hi

Last night my pc's power supply spark a loud and smoked a lot while i was working on it due to voltage fluctuation. but it didn't shutdown the computer and it was still working at that time but for safety i jumped to master socket and plugged that out. i noticed that my speakers and router adapter are already burnt till that time. i cant do any thing about it so i go to sleep. wake up this morning and tried to turn on my computer, and luckily it turned on... what i want to know is what happened. what caused my power supply to spark and smoke huge. and then why is it still working. do i have to change the power supply. is it bad or just continue using it. 

plus any extra information will be appreciated as at this point i don't know what to ask. as my 2 TV sets + all energy savers in my house and my beloved edifier speakers are gone.

Thank you guys
This forum is very helpful to me in the past and i hope it will be to me in the future

Additional Info about my PC's Power requirement
c2d 45nm processor
xfx 9600 gt 512mb
Cossaire DHX2 2x2GB ram
2 SATA HDDs
1 Dvd Writer
Intel 965lt Board
*LOCAL MADE* Good Quality 400 watt power supply


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, you are a lucky person that it didn't fry some other components. You do need at least a good quality 550 watt power supply in there like a Corsair or SEasonic to run this rig. If it were mine, I would buy a 650 watt supply to be safe. I would suggest you DO NOT use the computer until you change the power supply or you are going to end up buying new ram, CPU...and the list goes on.


----------



## sarmad811pk (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for the advise ... but before reading ur reply i have used my pc and watched a full DVD and rip that on my Computer with that "Burnt" Power supply.... .. i will be carefull with it now and replace it as soon as possible... do you think that 550/650 watts are really required for my pc... as these watts are quite expensive for electricity bill as i never ever shut down my PC


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Regardless of the size of your power supply, it only draws what it needs. In fact, if it is underpowered (working too hard), it could actually take more power for the same job. A larger power supply will not increase your electric bill.


----------

